# Batteries on a Scissor lift



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Painman777 said:


> Hello, i dont know if this is where this goes, i am new to this.
> I have one question. i have noticed that there are some scissor lifts that run over 120v and some that run off of 6v batteries... my question is can i change one from batteries to 120v using a step down transformer????


 


:001_huh: ???


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

i want to stop using batteries and just plug it into a wall socket..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> :001_huh: ???


I think he means the 1 man lifts that you roll into place, manually set the outriggers, and plug in to power the hydraulics (no driving around).


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

sorry about that.... those are the ones. you just set it out and it goes up and down...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Painman777 said:


> sorry about that.... those are the ones. you just set it out and it goes up and down...


I don't know how to covert it to 120V. 

Keep in mind those batteries are usually part of the ballast/counterweight system so I wouldn't try using the lift without them in place.


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

okay. i understand that they are a counter weight in which i will not remove. i just figure that in "theory" all batteries equal 24V.. and total amps are around 200AH.. so if i put a Step down transformer from 120v to 24v AC at 100AH, in theory, that should work..


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Your theory is wrong...

The lift works off 24V DC.

You can't connect 24V AC and expect the smoke to stay in....


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

i am sorry i meant DC not AC......


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

AH stands for Amp Hours. Transformer capacity is not measured in AH.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Painman777 said:


> Hello, i dont know if this is where this goes, i am new to this.
> I have one question. i have noticed that there are some scissor lifts that run over 120v and some that run off of 6v batteries... my question is can i change one from batteries to 120v using a step down transformer????


Contact the manufacturer of the lift. I doubt what you ask will be acceptable from the manufacturer.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Of course it can be done. The xfrm idea is a good one. Then all you need is diode bridge to convert it from ac to dc.

Sounds like a project to me.


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

thats what i'm talking about JOhn. an optimist.....i know it can be done.. just not sure how. i know that batteries are in amp hours. but that means that that is how long they should last. but if they are given a constant amp.. then it shouldnt make no difference.. should it?? what if i put a power supply that turns 120v ac into 24vdc at 63Amps?? i guess it just matters as to how much the lift will be drawing out at one time, ths if it not enough amps then it will just move slower or not have enough power to do what it needs...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is right, John is an optimist that has no problem spending others money.

You need to look at the pump motor, it draws a ton of current with a very large surge. To provide a AC to DC power supply that could handle that would cost a ton.

Keep the batteries, don't modify a personal lift in any way.


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

hahahaha....i understand... but we always having problems with batteries...already wasted tons,,haa we have had this lift for over 8 years


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I wish I had this kind of spare time and money on my hands. I just use the stuff as it was intended. Especially if you don't have 120v available, you will still be able to run off of the charged batteries. If it aint broke.................


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

He sounds more like a kid trying to hotwire a lift.


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

or a kid that thinks outside the box...


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

If you're going though a lot of batteries, then I'd look at the maintenance & charging schedule that they're being subjected to. 

Sometimes you just need to bring out the rubber hose and beat the folks who think it should be plugged in after every 5 minute use.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I did exactly the same thing that you are thinking about to an old 4'x10'x 26' high "Donkey" lift many years ago. We used it off and on for years. Got tired of replacing 10 deep cycle batteries every couple of years because we had no place to store the lift inside; and we didn't maintain it. I don't know if I kept the modified wiring diagrams that we made. Ours had 120 vdc hydraulic pumps with 24 vdc solenoids and controls. 10 twelve volt batteries in series with a control 24vdc positive tapped of of the second battery from the end of the line. Used a 120 vac and a 24 vac supply and some rectifiers. Worked great. It finally became more cost effective to rent lifts for the few jobs that we needed them for and OSHA becoming more prevalent on projects.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That is right, John is an optimist that has no problem spending others money.
> 
> You need to look at the pump motor, it draws a ton of current with a very large surge. To provide a AC to DC power supply that could handle that would cost a ton.
> 
> Keep the batteries, don't modify a personal lift in any way.


OSHA would love to see that modification. They enjoy people that do stuff like that, especially if some one gets hurt.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Painman777 said:


> Hello, i dont know if this is where this goes, i am new to this.
> I have one question. i have noticed that there are some scissor lifts that run over 120v and some that run off of 6v batteries... my question is can i change one from batteries to 120v using a step down transformer????


 
IMHO, this is one of those cases that just because you can, do you really think that you should?? Of course you can do it, but I would not do it.




Chris1971 said:


> *Contact the manufacturer of the lift. I doubt what you ask will be acceptable from the manufacturer*.





BBQ said:


> *Keep the batteries, don't modify a personal lift in any way*.


This is the best advice so far.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Modified personnel lifts will get you tossed off our jobs. Factory condition and properly maintained and inspected or GTFO.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Wall Socket...


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Wall Socket...


 
What's your point?


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

i just figured that if they made some to run off of 120v then i can make this one do the same. it just skips all the battery stuff and just plug it in..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just get some good quality batteries and make sure the charger is working right and not over charging. Check the water and replace with distilled water when needed. I have had scissor lifts with batteries that are 7 years old or maybe even more.
Last batteries I bought I got from Sam's. Cheap and seem to work well.


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

hahahahaha.... okay... any one wants to by an old lift..hahaha


----------



## gekl (Mar 1, 2014)

I know it's a bit late to respond to this thread but .....
It is possible to change the machine from a 24V DC to a 120V AC machine.
It costs a fortune to get a voltage transformar from 120AC to 24DC that is able to deliver that much current.
It's cheaper to replace the hydrolic pomp- motor assy.
Make sure the pomp-motor assy has about the same hydrolic flow than the original one.
Of course you have to make sure that the main relais can switch the 120AC ,probably you have to replace that relais also.( switching 120V AC with a 24V DC coil )
Now you need 24V DC for the valves.
With a little bit of luck you can transorm your charger in a power supply.
you can remove the batteries and replace them with a weight equal to the batteries.
You also have to secure the motor with a fuse and 
differential Switch.
Connect the power supply ground wire to the frame of the machine
Make sure all the 24V DC ground wires are NOT connected to the frame.
There are no constructional changes made to this machine so it's perfectly safe to work with.
I think this rebuild can be done for less than 1500 USD


----------



## Painman777 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thats what i'm talking about.. someone that thinks outside the box!!!!! Thanks.. i going to look into it and i let you know what happens.. haha


----------



## gekl (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know what kind of machine you have but take a look at the JLG 25AM.
It's available with batteries OR with AC power supply.
There is no difference in the mechanical construction of the machine.
http://www.jlg.com/en-gb/equipment/vertical-lifts-stock-pickers/push-around-mast/am-ami-series/25am


----------

